# Dog Proof Traps and cats - how NOT to catch them?



## Bushbow (Nov 12, 2005)

Anyone have trouble with cats in their dog proofs for raccoon? What non-targets have you caught and what did you do to avoid them in future sets? What DP traps do you prefer and why? 

I have a LOT of raccoon and do not want to catch strays or dogs so just doing my homework to avoid those situations if possible.

Thanks for any input

Bob


----------



## ibthetrout (Sep 24, 2003)

I have only caught ***** in mine. If you are really worried about cats use sweet bait like mini marshmallows. I bait mine with dry cat food. I'm not sure a cat could work the trigger. I'd love to see it so someone post a pic.


----------



## 357Maximum (Nov 1, 2015)

I can tell you how to make sure you never catch the same cat twice but beyond that I am worthless.  

I do not seeing it being an issue anyway. I used **** cuffs and never had a non target catch.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Use sweet baits or peanut butter, anything but fishy baits.


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

Sweet baits are the key. We use marshmallows when we are worried about cats. I use a large one under the trigger and a large one on top sticking out as a visual aid. You will still catch skunks and grinners but should solve your cat issue.


----------



## slowpoke (Jan 30, 2001)

I did catch a skunk in mine. I use marshmallows.


----------

